# Picked up an old ST-20E



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Good Afternoon everybody. 

This little guy followed me home a couple days ago. I have not been able to find much about it other than an Illustrated parts list from Husqavarna. Does anybody have any experience with these machines? It looks to be in decent shape, and even has electric start. 

The engine was stuck when I got it. I dropped a little Marvel Mystery oil in the cylinder, waited an hour, then tried to turn it with a 1/2 inch wrench and it broke free rather easily. It turns over ok now, but I think will try cleaning out the fuel tank and put a new plug it in before I really try to get it started and run it. I don't think I am going to tear it down like some of the other ones I am working on, since there is almost zero rust on it.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a quick update. So far, pretty good. The machine is up and running, starting on the first pull. I cleaned out the tank, put a new fuel line & filter, and cleaned out the carb. I also changed the primer line and spark plug for good measure. It took a minute for the Marvel Mystery oil to burn out, but at least I won't have any mosquitos around the yard. 

The only problem I have is finding a belt for it. Husqvarna has discontinued it and I have to guess on what belt will work for it. I ordered a Stens 265-359 (1/2 wide, 35 1/2 long, 6 ribs) but it is just a bit too long. I will probably need a 35" - 35 1/4" belt.

Does anybody have any suggestions as to where to get a belt?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ebay.com or Amazon is where I get mine, check out Belts4Less


----------

